# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Brontophobia

## Jane

I have a fear of both thunder and lightning. I used to be much worse.  Now it is uneasiness and also a thumping headache. We had a fairly small  electric storm last night and I felt quite frightened. I had also felt  in the past that storms were a manifestation of evil and that in some  way this evil was out to get me. So I would hurry home if there was a  storm. So if the headache is bad I've somehow carried the storm in my  head and also I had some control over the storm. I never had any control  and the storm would come regardless. I am afraid of being struck by  lightning because I think the storm is atracted to me. I know all this  sounds crazy  but this is how I feel even though I can rationalise it.  If I feel bad about myself I know it is to do with poor self esteem.  Thankyou for listening. Years ago I was in an old house that was struck  by lightning but it had a lightning conductor on it and it didn't catch  fire. I think the power went off though.

----------

